# Michigan 125 DGM



## z71ken (Jul 5, 2019)

I can't find any information on a 1965 Michigan loader model 125 DGM. I just purchased one and am looking for specs and manuals. Also, are the brakes on this machine air, air over hydraulic or hydraulic? Thanks for any help


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

That’s the same brand as Clark?


----------



## z71ken (Jul 5, 2019)

I believe it is the same as Clark


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

z71ken said:


> I believe it is the same as Clark


There's a guy around here that has a Clark but it's a backhoe and it's 1968 or maybe 67 I will talk with him tomorrow and see if he's aware of anything or anyone you can talk to


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a a 125c
https://www.ritchiespecs.com/model/clark-michigan-125c-wheel-loader


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

A lot of older loaders were air over hydraulic brakes , not positive on the 125 . Is there a compressor on the engine ?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Does it not run? Post a couple pictures of it and both sides of the engine compartment. Is it ridged or articulated frame? Should be ridged but been a long time.https://www.google.com/search?q=196...0KHY8wCEMQ9QEwA3oECAQQCA#imgrc=iCilDQpUwkTkNM:


----------



## z71ken (Jul 5, 2019)

SHAWZER said:


> A lot of older loaders were air over hydraulic brakes , not positive on the 125 . Is there a compressor on the engine ?


There is a compressor


----------



## z71ken (Jul 5, 2019)

FredG said:


> Does it not run? Post a couple pictures of it and both sides of the engine compartment. Is it ridged or articulated frame? Should be ridged but been a long time.https://www.google.com/search?q=1965+michigan+125+wheel+loader&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS854US854&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=iCilDQpUwkTkNM%3A%2CXl_k1EBmCzzw0M%2C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kSDZCXAfhTQGq88l9xLI9Yl68uRkQ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi0p-ukp6DjAhWZGs0KHY8wCEMQ9QEwA3oECAQQCA#imgrc=iCilDQpUwkTkNM:


Not articulated. Runs great. Has compressor


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its 4 wheel hydraulic brakes vacumm power boosted, the parking brakes are 2 wheel mechanical, connected to the service brake shoes in the front wheels. 
Service manual purchase...
https://www.jensales.com/products/michigan-125a-wheel-loader-service-manual.html

HTH


----------



## z71ken (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its 4 wheel hydraulic brakes vacumm power boosted, the parking brakes are 2 wheel mechanical, connected to the service brake shoes in the front wheels.
> Service manual purchase...
> https://www.jensales.com/products/michigan-125a-wheel-loader-service-manual.html
> 
> HTH


this is not a 125 A


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My bad..


----------

